# Howdens worktop jig instructions



## Mike123 (14 Nov 2015)

Hi I'm in desperate need of a howdens worktop jig manual if anybody can help I would be very grateful


----------



## blackrodd (14 Nov 2015)

Hello and welcome, If it's a faithful this link may be of use,--
HTH Regards Rodders

http://www.faithfulltools.com/support/W ... ctions.pdf

http://www.derehamhireandsales.co.uk/do ... F16504.pdf


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Nov 2015)

Do you have an account with them?


----------



## Graham Orm (14 Nov 2015)

I've just logged on, they don't have instructions on line that I can see. Try You Tube.


----------



## Lons (14 Nov 2015)

Hi Mike

I have the jig and instructions, if you pm me your email address I'll dig them out and scan for you

Bob


----------



## Mike123 (14 Nov 2015)

This message is for Lons 
Hi Bob unable to PM you as I am a new user and not allowed to post my email in this message for some reason
Regards Mike


----------



## inkyblue (14 Nov 2015)

Hi Mike. Theres two important rules to remember when using a butt and scribe jig. No 1, always cut left to right. No 2, always cut into the post formed worktop edge. So if your female cut is on the right as you look at it, the worktop will be laminate side up. If the joint is on the left, it will be lamimate side down. Remember these two rules, you won't go wrong. Good luck


----------



## Lons (15 Nov 2015)

Mike123":1ndl9qag said:


> This message is for Lons
> Hi Bob unable to PM you as I am a new user and not allowed to post my email in this message for some reason
> Regards Mike



I've pm'd you my email address Mike

*EDIT: Now sent Mike, hope it helps*


----------



## Mike123 (15 Nov 2015)

Just s big thanks to everybody who replied to my post


----------



## jaffabex (21 Nov 2015)

Plenty of vids on youtube


----------

